# Questions about Ponta Delgada



## dragonflylady (Jul 30, 2017)

Expats living in Ponta Delgada area, do you have any regrets about your decision to relocate there?

What area do you live in, do you like it?

What areas would you suggest a new person search for housing in?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a couple of friends involved in boxer dog rescue in Ponte Delgado. I will put out some feelers for you


----------

